# "Influenze" straniere e la "salute" dell'italiano.



## la italianilla

Buongiorno a tutti.
Ho effettuato una ricerca sul forum e qualche opinione utile l'ho trovata in  questo topic. Però la mia richiesta d'aiuto a voi va oltre.
Ci tengo a precisare che la mia domanda nasce dalla necessità di una ricerca e un'analisi sulla comprensione dell'origine di una possibile contaminazione dell'italiano mirata al contesto lingustico-storico della nostra lingua.
Ho trovato questa parte tratta da un discorso di Luca Serianni, durante il suo intervento sulla proposta di istituzione di un Consiglio Superiore della Lingua Italiana (CSLI), presentata dal sen. Andrea Pastore.

[Pubblicato in «Lid’O - Lingua Italiana d’Oggi», Roma, Bulzoni, anno II, 2005; nel link sotto riprodotto per gentile concessione dell’Editore e in accordo con il direttore della rivista Massimo Arcangeli, l'articolo completo è contenuto qui.]



> l’invadenza dell’inglese è indubbia, tuttavia è ancora integro sia il lessico fondamentale (vale a dire le poco più di 2000 parole «di altissima frequenza, le cui occorrenze costituiscono circa il 90% delle occorrenze lessicali nell’insieme di tutti i testi scritti o discorsi parlati»)1, sia, almeno in gran parte, quel “lessico della conversazione generica” che impegna ciascuno di noi diverse ore al giorno, ossia le chiacchiere in famiglia o con estranei – in casa, al bar, in treno, in ufficio, nelle sale d’attesa – su spese, tempo, salute, bambini, animali, scuola, cucina, sport2. Alcuni settori in forte, e certo fastidiosa, espansione, intaccano solo in superficie l’epidermide linguistica. Qualche anno fa sono stati segnalati il Last cry di un negozio di abbigliamento (grottesca riverniciatura del vecchio Dernier cri) e il Free hair di una parrucchiera fiorentina che, con tutta evidenza, si sarà fatta pagare regolarmente messe in piega e colpi di luce3: se questo è il livello di anglofonia di due commercianti di una grande città, possiamo stare tranquilli sul minacciato naufragio dell’italiano. Certo, molti anglicismi inerziali si diffondono da noi per sciatteria, orecchiamento della moda del momento, superficialità: dal Ministero del Welfare, al prime time fondamentale per l’audience, all’e-book. È sacrosanto reagire, proponendo sostituzioni scientificamente fondate e guardando a quel che avviene in francese e spagnolo4: tuttavia l’ondata si ridurrà – se si ridurrà – non con interventi dall’alto, ma solo se le istituzioni (a cominciare dai politici), i direttori delle reti televisive e dei grandi giornali daranno il buon esempio, attraverso forme di autodisciplina liberamente scelte.
> 
> L’unica reale fonte di preoccupazione sta nella tentazione di adottare sistematicamente l’inglese in alcune aree scientifiche: Arcangeli ha ricordato che dal dicembre 2000 la Facoltà di Medicina di Oslo ha introdotto l’inglese «al posto del norvegese, come lingua obbligatoria nella comunicazione tra docenti e studenti» (ma consola il fatto che, nei mesi successivi, Svezia e Ungheria abbiano preso iniziative per tutelare le rispettive lingue)5. È certamente bene che ogni diciottenne dell’Unione Europea sappia cavarsela con l’inglese: ma guai se, per questo, l’italiano dovesse rinunciare alla sua sovranità linguistica in questo o quel settore scientifico, dalla biologia alla fisica all’economia. Allora sì che da lingua rischierebbe di diventare un vernacolo, buono per le contingenze della vita quotidiana ma incapace di affrontare le grandi sfide del sapere intellettuale. Sento già qualcuno obiettare: suvvia, ricorrere all’inglese in un àmbito così ristretto come la docenza universitaria di una singola facoltà non crea sconquassi, anzi consentirebbe ai futuri medici di muoversi con pieno agio nei congressi internazionali



Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate di queste parole e sopratutto se pensate che questa presunta o meno "invasione" da parte dell'inglese nella nostra lingua possa esser stata, in qualche modo, "inizializzata", "spinta" o influenzata dalla presenza degli americani in Italia verso la fine della II guerra mondiale e nei primi anni successivi.

Grazie in anticipo per le vostre opinioni.


----------



## aphaelena

Io personalemente sono d'accordo sul fatto che non si debba sostituire a priori la propria lingua con l'inglese in un ambito come quello della comunicazione scientifica. D'altra parte l'influenza delle lingue straniere ha sempre modificato le lingue, adattandole alla cultura e alla gente. Le lingue sono vive anche perchè cambiano. Sostituire di punto in bianco una lingua con l'inglese in qualsiasi settore è esagerato ma non si può evitare che gli scambi cos' frequenti con culture diverse influenzino la nostra lingua. L'italiano è pieno di "americanismi" da tutti i punti di vista e ormai certe parole in alcuni ambiti sono così ben radicate che sarebbe difficile trovare parole italiane che rendano altrettanto bene l'idea. Es: ("resettare" il computer)
Ma perchè tutta questa fobia? L'italiano continua a cambiare così come il latino è diventato italiano. E' normale che sia così, i confini delle lingue sono sempre più sfumati e onestamente a me va benissimo! 
)


----------



## trier2007

In ogni cosa - e quindi anche nell'(ab)uso di anglicismi - dovrebbe vigere la regola del buon senso: se da una parte trovo insopportabile chi paga 'cash', non posso non essere solidale con chi manda un'email: se dovesse mandare un 'messaggio di posta elettronica', farebbe prima a recapitarlo di persona che a dirlo . Detto ciò, non condivido gli inutili allarmismi sulla presunta cattiva salute dell'italiano: è inevitabile che, anche grazie - o a causa - dei potenti mezzi di comunicazione di massa (e si noti che non ho detto 'massmedia'...)la lingua subisca delle contaminazioni, e questo non va visto necessariamente come un fatto negativo: io lo considero un arricchimento. 
Per quanto riguarda, poi, il discorso delle pubblicazioni scientifiche, è ormai prassi in molti settori scientifici usare l'inglese come lingua franca. Ora, con buona pace dei sostenitori dell'italiano, in alcuni settori scientifici è auspicabile che gli studiosi di tutto il mondo si capiscano fra loro, e se l'inglese è il mezzo perché questo avvenga, inglese sia! Penso ad esempio al campo della ricerca medica: è più importante salvaguardare la salute dell'italiano o quella dei pazienti?


----------



## bubu7

Premesso che l'argomento mi sembra molto vasto e al limite dell'impostazione di questo forum, il tema è stato ampiamente trattato nel forum dell'Accademia della Crusca.

Se hai la pazienza di spulciare gl'interventi delle discussioni _Morbus anglicus_ e _Morbo neopuristico_, forse troverai diversi dati per la tua ricerca.

Altre informazioni le trovi in molte discussioni della sezione _Forestierismi_ di questo forum.


----------



## la italianilla

Buonasera a tutti e grazie per le risposte.
In realtà la mia ricerca ha come scopo capire il perché o per lo meno cosa può aver "inizializzato" o innescato il fenomeno citato, che, ovviamente, può esser accolto a braccia aperte da alcuni e un po' meno da altri.
Purtroppo il tema non è semplice e in rete non si trova tantissimo su possibili teorie d'origine, ma i tuoi link, bubu, sembrano molto interessanti. Ti ringrazio per le segnalazioni. La pazienza per leggerli tutti ce l'ho..altrimenti l'insegnante mi farà volare con un bel calcio dalla finestra 
Io mi sto muovendo dal presupposto che un primo passo possa esser stato compiuto dalla permaneanza degli americani dalla seconda metà degli anni '40 nel nostro paese. L'argomento sì, è al limite di questo forum. Supponevo la cosa e, per questo motivo, avevo chiesto il permesso ad uno dei moderatori prima di aprirlo. All'inizio prevedevo anche la possibilità di un lucchetto, visto il tema un po' delicato.
Poche opinioni ma mi è andata più che bene. L'unica cosa che mi è veramente dispiaciuta è stata il non poter leggere il contenuto del primo post dell'argomento "Morbus anglicus". Purtroppo non è più in linea. Alla luce di alcuni commenti espressi, poteva essermi veramente utile.


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> L'unica cosa che mi è veramente dispiaciuta è stata il non poter leggere il contenuto del primo post dell'argomento "Morbus anglicus". Purtroppo non è più in linea. Alla luce di alcuni commenti espressi, poteva essermi veramente utile.


 
Non è un problema, cara *italianilla*: ecco il collegamento aggiornato.


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> Non è un problema, cara *italianilla*: ecco il collegamento aggiornato.



Non ci si può credere! Bubu grazie, gentilissimo!


----------



## Salegrosso

Sull'influenza degli americani nel dopoguerra io direi: MAH.
Mah perché i norvegesi non hanno avuto la nostra storia, eppure, da quel che dici... 
Altro esempio: c'è un'allarmante disaffezione per il tedesco da parte dei tedeschi, a detta di alcuni linguisti, in ambiti universitari/giovanili. Eppure, la storia della Germania...

Insomma, io NON credo che la presenza americana in Italia nel dopoguerra abbia avuto un gran ruolo in questo fenomeno, basta ragionare per confronto con altri paesi europei non anglofoni.

Ciao.


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> Bubu grazie, gentilissimo!


 
Prego, cara *italianilla*; è stato un piacere poterti essere utile.


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie ancora bubu 
@ Salegrosso: le teorie della ricerca sono fondamentalmente due (per ora): la prima, relativa alla presenza degli americani alla fine degli anni '40 e il "stabilirsi" per qualche tempo. La seconda invece fa riferimento alla diffusione dell'informatica per un utenza più ampia e quindi agli anni '80, con più spunti ma definita dell'insegnante troppo semplicistica e forse legata maggiormente ai termini di carattere scientifico. Il punto è che io vedo dei collegamenti per lo più su quest'area. In ogni caso, grazie per la tua opinione!


----------



## bubu7

A me non sembra che la presenza degli americani negli anni '40 c'entri molto con la diffusione degli anglicismi in Italia. Quest'ultima mi sembra dovuta, come abbiamo ricordato già altre volte, alla posizione dominante, in campo culturale ed economico, dei paesi di lingua inglese; soprattutto degli Stati Uniti.


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> A me non sembra che la presenza degli americani negli anni '40 c'entri molto con la diffusione degli anglicismi in Italia. Quest'ultima mi sembra dovuta, come abbiamo ricordato già altre volte, alla posizione dominante, in campo culturale ed economico, dei paesi di lingua inglese; soprattutto degli Stati Uniti.



Questa a cui fai riferimento è solo l'ultima fase (almeno a detta dell'insegnante) del fenomeno. La situazione che ci ha illustrato è la seguente, ti faccio un breve riassunto:

1. Nella storia dell’italiano, il maggior numero di parole straniere introdotte nella nostra lingua si riconduce al francese (diversamente da quello che si poteva pensare). Per tutto il Medioevo il francese e il provenzale hanno influenzato le diverse _varietà_ della nostra lingua. La cosidetta "invasione" ha avuto il suo "picco" tra fine del '600 e la fine del '700, ed è stato presente fino alla prima metà del '900. In questo periodo una piccola fetta d'invasione va anche l’arabo (periodo medioevale) e lo spagnolo, dal 1500 alla prima metà del 1600.

2. L'apporto di termini stranieri più importante nell’italiano attuale è quello inglese. Dalla fine della seconda guerra mondiale a oggi, il numero di parole inglesi è aumentato con un ritmo sempre più rapido: di quelle attualmente in uso, un quarto sono entrate tra il 1950 e il 1975, più della metà negli ultimi trent’anni.

Esempi e/o etimologie da commentare: la parola ok, esempio lampante introdotto dall'influenza americana nel dopoguerra. 
Questa fase potrebbe essere analizzata sia dallo stretto contatto con il territorio nazionale nei primissimi anni '50, maggiormente in relazione alla diffusione attraverso i mezzi di comunicazione.

Questo successo di importazione di termini stranieri nella nostra lingua è dovuto alla geniale intuizione della diffusione nei diversi settori della vita quotidiana: nello sport, nella pubblicità, fino all'ambiente scientifico e tecnologico. Protagonista la diffusione dei mezzi di comunicazione di massa (il cinema, la radio, la televisione - es: _chewing gum_) 

Esempi da ricercare in Hollywood and co (cast, musical, thriller) e il mito ribelle del rock (anni 50). 

3. Negli utlimi anni è diventato protagonista il web, ma l'attenzione va posta prima. Negli ultimissimi tempi c'è stata un'invasione anche nel campo politico: es. question time.

Su questa primissima fase di difficile analisi (almeno per me) ho trovato qualcosa di interessante su un testo di Cortellazzo sulla dialettologia italiana. Non dico che la presenza nel dopoguerra degli americani sia stata fondamentale in questa prima fase, visto che il "grosso" è stato fatto da un sapiente uso dei mezzi di comunicazione, ma volevo sapere qualcosa in più a tal proposito!


----------



## rawbee

Io non ho capito se il tuo ricondurre l'influenza dell'inglese al dopoguerra sia collegato alla presenza fisica delle truppe americane in Italia. 
Il riassunto storico che hai tracciato collega le importazioni linguistiche alle dominazioni politiche, però è chiaro che con i mezzi di comunicazione di cui abbiamo cominciato a disporre anche prima della Seconda guerra mondiale non è più necessaria la presenza fisica sul territorio per determinare queste contaminazioni.
Quindi non vedo una contraddizione reale tra la tesi della tua insegnante e quello che diceva bubu7.
Sarà stato più influente il fatto che gli americani siano stati in Italia, o non piuttosto che la guerra l'abbiano vinta, con tutto quello che ne consegue, anche negli anni successivi, in termini di affermazione politica, economica e quindi anche culturale?

Domando.


----------



## SunDraw

L'influenza sulla nostra lingua della presenza fisica americana in Italia (basi militari in particolare) la _escluderei_. Se si va a Vicenza o ad Aviano o alla Maddalena ecc non si sente assolutamente parlare un italiano più corrotto, non un creolo (come accadde negli insediamenti coloniali e particolari città nel passato), né ritengo che l'ascolto dei relativi canali radio a disposizione e altre cose di tale contesto (locali di ritrovo e negozi specifici sul territorio) abbiano indotto, queste, una attenzione particolare per quella lingua e quel mondo.

Non posso che riconoscere, con gli studi specialistici, l'evoluzione dell'incidenza linguistica dell'inglese, il progressivo impatto sempre più formidabile di una intera cultura anglofona, in Italia come in tanta parte del pianeta nel secondo Novecento, anche perché coincidente con l'epoca storica ...della mia personale esistenza.
Dagli "OK" e "KO", "chewing-gum" "jazz" e "swing" che scendevano dai Dodge "liberator" che _iniziarono_ gli italiani (scusami la italianilla, ma un _inizializzare_ qui non te lo passo "neppure se piangi in greco" come si diceva ai bimbi ...allora) a un'_american way of life_, che veniva a sostituire via via le madie con le cucine economiche i frigoriferi le lavatrici ecc, bambini e giovani da "non ancora adulti" a categoria esistenziale poco meno che definitiva, spesso la più simile a quei ragazzoni irresistibili (politicamente, tecnicamente) di fronte a ogni cosa, anzi ogni _frontiera_, così, in jeans, ovvero senza neppure darsi pensiero di quel paio di millenni di saperi europei che avevano prodotto ...l'arianesimo! o se volete 100000 gavette di ghiaccio per restare al paese nostro.

Da quell'euforia, che arrivò giusto giusto fino alla Luna per poi scoprirsi tutta _da contestare_, si passò... a cantare la protesta in quella stessa lingua! perché anche il romanticismo europeo era finito con il nazifascismo (e quel che ne restava di tratto _cortese _ora era cucinato a Hollywood!) e bohème e scapigliatura ora non poteva che essere un _vergine_ beat d'oltreoceano e oltremanica!
Ancora all'epoca dei Beatles (una bomba, che impresse caratteri di novità alla società forse paragonabile solo a un Internet in Cina oggi) _qui in Italia si traduceva tutto_ (nel senso più pregnante del concetto: si elaborava in casa nostra, salvo servitù culturali più complesse e sottili, ma ...mai come vent'anni dopo) e solo con l'incalzare successivo (il Vietnam al centro d'ogni cosmologia possibile) la cultura italiana si è trovata di colpo a soffire di sindrome di provincialità: fino a un momento prima nostranissime avanguardie davano il capogiro alle intellighenzie mondiali ben più di una griffe o un gioiello di meccanica di oggi.
Eppoi, poi c'è stata la grande sofferenza di un Paese bell'e incasinato, senza scampo, senza riferimenti ammissibili, senza conforto politico possibile.
E i saperi _consistenti_ (per il nostro bacino di civiltà) si sono prodotti altrove.

Dagli anni Ottanta (tanto per farla un tanto al metro) l'inglese è rampante non tanto _dagli ellepì_, ma negli studi di _management_. Che hanno finito per incidere se volete anche nella gestione dell'_ashram_ di quello tornato dall'India!

Da quanto ormai se pubblichi nella tua lingua non sei nessuno, puoi andar bene al più per il circo massimo dei sempre più ridicoli palazzi nostrani, baronie locali, di provincia appunto, tribalità tanto feroci, quanto risibili appena a un passo fuori dai sacri confini?!

Con la fine del Novecento è finito anche quel Muro che rappresentava se non altro un dubbio se ci fosse Un qualche Altro Principio alternativo possibile: è finito tutto in uno strano pollaio universale dove tutti ci si strappa il becco (becco: lingua, cultura...) l'un l'altro nell'affollatissima soffocante batteria artificiale d'un pianeta sempre più stretto.

All'inglese, forte di come gli è andata, viene ovviamente naturale combattere (e disgraziatamente non è verbo solo metaforico) per vincere la scommessa d'una globalizzazione che parli la propria lingua, che non sia che il proprio mondo.

Se può consolare (ma per me non è che la solita visione di "Francia o Spagna purché se magna" per un'Italietta ribollita come tante altre volte) faccio notare come da tempo qualche importante giornale nazionale ha già la sua versione _online_ in _cinese_! 

Chiudo rilevando come interessante qui anche la riflessione su una fase di _ulteriore_ incidenza di una lingua straniera egemone, che è quella dei costrutti, i modi di dire, cui i traduttori finiscono per abdicare: il cosiddetto italiano dei traduttori o (ma ho già espresso fastidio per il termine) "tradiano":
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4196863&postcount=19


----------



## rawbee

A proposito di "salute" dell'italiano. 
La mia ultima scoperta nel campo è stato che ci sono ambienti lavorativi (siamo nel settore dell'economia) in cui quando si concede un appuntamento all'interlocutore lo si fa dopo aver controllato di avere, nell'orario designato, una "slot" libera.

Ecco, a mio parere queste sono forme di  vera e propria sudditanza culturale.

E concordo con SunDraw sulla "sofferenza di un paese incasinato". Non è un caso che secondo i dati che riporti l'importazione di vocaboli inglesi si sia così intensificata negli ultimi trent'anni. 

Anche se io però il "tradiano" lo definirei l'italiano dei traduttori inesperti


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie per i vostri commenti.
La mia è una ricerca personale su quest'aspetto, perché, per quanto riguarda le fasi accennate, si trova materiale a volontà. Volevo semplicemente avere qualche opinione in più su questo suo accenno, visto che non riuscivo a trovare nulla su questo aspetto.
@ SunDraw: per quanto riguarda "inizializzazione" non ho bisogno di "piangere in greco" per farmelo "passare": so bene che non è il termine adatto per esprimere quello che volevo dire, difatti l'ho sempre messo tra virgolette concedendomi di usarlo per indicare un "qualcosa" che "desse l'innesco" (anche questo tra virgolette...) al processo, al fenomeno. Questo lo dico con assoluto rispetto.


----------



## saltapicchio

Offro uno spunto di riflessione: normalmente, quando si parla di media (nel senso di mezzo di comunicazione), si utilizza la pronuncia inglese "_midia_", niente di più sbagliato perché si tratta di una parola latina e, almeno in Italia, andrebbe pronunciata esattamente come si scrive. C'è almeno un'altra parola inglese che si scrive come in italiano ed ha lo stesso significato nelle due lingue, ossia "idea". In inglese si pronuncia "_aidìa_" ma non la sentiremo mai pronunciata così in un dialogo in italiano.
Da cosa dipende questa differenza?
Semplicemente (è una mia interpretazione), la parola "media" è utilizzata in contesti dove esiste la preponderanza culturale anglosassone (in questo caso, trattandosi di comunicazione, statunitense); essendo poi correntemente pronunciata in televisione, ha superato l'ambito professionale ed è entrata in quello colloquiale. La parola "_aidia_" non ha lo stesso destino perché non viene utilizzata come termine significativo in ambiti verso i quali, come quello della comunicazione, noi italiani ci troviamo in una situazione di sudditanza.

La mia speranza è di non sentire mai qualcuno parlare di "scuola midia", sarebbe micidiale...


----------



## rawbee

Io credo che invece sia corretto pronunciare "media" all'inglese, perchè in realtà è una parola inglese, forma abbreviata di "mass-media". In italiano il termine "media" non ha questo significato, in nessuna delle sue accezioni (e neanche il termine "medium").
Quindi in realtà è un'importazione di un termine inglese, costruito su un termine latino. 
(Io però lo pronuncio all'italiana)


----------



## Salegrosso

D'accordo con Rawbee, sia sulla sua spiegazione, sia sul fatto che poi, alla fine, anch'io lo pronuncio all'italiana.


----------



## saltapicchio

rawbee said:


> ...perchè in realtà è una parola inglese, forma abbreviata di "mass-media". In italiano il termine "media" non ha questo significato, in nessuna delle sue accezioni (e neanche il termine "medium").
> Quindi in realtà è un'importazione di un termine inglese, costruito su un termine latino.
> (Io però lo pronuncio all'italiana)


 
Forma ellittica di "mass media" ? [_cit: Conciso Enciclopedia Treccani_]
Azz... la prossima volta, prima di inserire una risposta, mi leggo il vocabolario...


----------

